# Confusion in various dolby technologies



## manav.kaushal (Dec 18, 2009)

I am a rookie in surround sound stuff. I am really confused in various dolby technologies(true hd, digital ex etc...)

1. My confusion is that to experience lets say dolby truehd what do i need to have. DO I need a decoder that is either on sound card or a/v reciever or onboard in audio system( am i right??)

2.Then i also need to have encoded audio files too. Does it mean that if my deoder supports true hd then i will experience loss less surround sound from any type of audio????.

3.My last question is that if a product states that it has dolby digital support then will it have all the other technologies. Say i am looking for a sound card to connect my home theatre speaker in it and it states to have dolby digital-ex decoding then will it also support dolby pro logix iix so that i have surround sound from stereo audio???.


PLZ HELP and also tell me other things i need to know in detail!!


PS:Other than solving this problem can you suggest me a good ebook or article in a sight so that i can improve my home theatre knowledge.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

manav.kaushal said:


> I am a rookie in surround sound stuff. I am really confused in various dolby technologies(true hd, digital ex etc...)
> 
> 1. My confusion is that to experience lets say dolby truehd what do i need to have. DO I need a decoder that is either on sound card or a/v reciever or onboard in audio system( am i right??)
> 
> ...


Hope this helps


----------



## manav.kaushal (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for all this. It really helped.

I have a question i am putting many perspectives. Kindly take all in consideration)


1.I am connecting my sound card(it has dolby and dts decoding) to speaker system using an optical wire(step 1 done....i am giving digital high quality audio to amplifier)
Then how to connect my speakers with amplifier??? If it has analog audio connections for the speakers(FL,FR,LFE etc..), Will i experience true surround sound and high definition audio????

2.I directly connect my speakers using analog connections on sound card(FL,FR,C,LFE etc....).
Will I experience true surround sound on both systems and high quality audio on (1.)????


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

manav.kaushal said:


> Thanks for all this. It really helped.
> 
> I have a question i am putting many perspectives. Kindly take all in consideration)
> 
> ...


----------



## manav.kaushal (Dec 18, 2009)

You are saying that when passing digital signal to the amp, decoding will be done by the amp(do you mean that my sound card's decoders are not coming to play and my amp needs to have decoders????)

This ultimately leads to my biggest confusion:

1. In the pathway of audio signal to the speakers, if there is decoder in any one of the source input, will i experience true surround sound???
Say my sound card supports dolby true hd but my amp supports only dolby digital, what will i experience.
Or say The dvd player has decoders of all formats but a/v receiver doesn't then will it be able to play the formats???

2.To experience decoding of digital ss format, you need to have one digital input and can have analogue all the way through??





AND THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR YOUR REPLIES!!!
THIS INFO ISN't AVAILABLE ANYWHERE!!!!!!ray:ray:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

manav.kaushal said:


> You are saying that when passing digital signal to the amp, decoding will be done by the amp(do you mean that my sound card's decoders are not coming to play and my amp needs to have decoders????)
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> ...


----------



## manav.kaushal (Dec 18, 2009)

okay my sound card's decoders are not coming to play but still the sound quality depends on them??

say i connect my sound card to the input of speaker system by analog connection then decoding is being done by sound card and i am experiencing the highest quality audio that my sound card can deliver

Sorry but i am researching every where since past week and it is mentioned that use digital connections(better than analog), so now i think that involving analog doesn't give me true surround sound or high quality.



I want to build my htpc and i will be using logitech z-5500, my hdtv and my pc(with ati hd 5850). i want to connect my pc to my hdtv and audio through these speakers give me the best possible way to connect all these to experience true surround sound( without an amplifier!)


----------



## manav.kaushal (Dec 18, 2009)

apart from the above questions answer this for me too which will make me very clear:

1.When analog connection start in the audio pathway, the sound device that first outputs analog audio will decode audio.

2.No matter which device decodes the surround sound format, the sound quality ultimately will depend on the sound card and the speaker systems(both)


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

manav.kaushal said:


> okay my sound card's decoders are not coming to play but still the sound quality depends on them??
> 
> No. The card's decoders do not matter if you're just passing the digital signal through without breaking it up into the various parts (LF/C/RF/Sub/SL/SR).
> 
> ...


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

manav.kaushal said:


> apart from the above questions answer this for me too which will make me very clear:
> 
> 1.When analog connection start in the audio pathway, the sound device that first outputs analog audio will decode audio.
> 
> ...


----------



## manav.kaushal (Dec 18, 2009)

thank you very much


----------

